# Asking landlords permission to keep rats



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey,

I'm looking at getting a pair (or trio) or rats in the near future, and my only hurdle is asking permission from the landlord for my house at uni. In her words 'The smaller and less smelly, the better' I was wondering if anyone has faced this problem before, and how you went about convincing them to allow you to keep rats. I was going to include the size of the cage, and the fact that i will keep them in my bedroom in my e-mail, but are there any other pointers you have?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

When signing my tenancy agreement with the agent, I simply asked him if he would allow caged pets to be written into the tenancy agreement after the 'no pets' bit, because they usually mean pets as in cats and dogs that can freely roam the property and cause damage


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Argent said:


> When signing my tenancy agreement with the agent, I simply asked him if he would allow caged pets to be written into the tenancy agreement after the 'no pets' bit, because they usually mean pets as in cats and dogs that can freely roam the property and cause damage


I have queried her about that, and she does agree that a small caged (although i didn't mention free range) animal is completely different from a cat or dog, but as i do not have written permission as yet, i wont be able to purchase them from a decent breeder, and i don't want the landlord to turn on me and complaining that i have them. She says if i send her an e-mail with what type of pet i would want, she would e-mail back with permission (or not) but i know people have a prejudice against rats


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldnt mention rats tbh, I would ask if you can keep caged pets as Argent suggested, people hear the word rats and imagine them escaping and spreading the bubonic plague , saying caged pets suggests a little hamster who sleeps all the time. I posted at the same time as you, I think you will probably have to tell her the truth then, get an all metal cage, taht should stop the worry of escapes from popping into the landladys mind hopefully.


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

I just phoned my landlord and asked. He was fine with it, but I'm pretty sure he knew I already had gerbils even though I was keeping them hidden. If your straight with them, they are reasonable most of the time. I think my last landlord was a little worried when I asked about keeping gerbils and four large tanks/cages appeared in his house. It was so funny when he was inspecting the room, five heads appeared to see who intruder to the room was. He was shocked and just kinda starred back at them. Luckily for me the room was spotless, well apart from the mould that was growing everywhere.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for the advice so far 

I did mention 'small animal in a cage' but she defiantly wanted me to be specific, and to e-mail her when i'd decided what animal it would be  I've managed to find a cage, but although it has metal bars, the base is plastic, do you think this would be ok? i can also lock my door when i'm out, so if they do escape, they have nowhere to go


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tismoi said:


> thanks for the advice so far
> 
> I did mention 'small animal in a cage' but she defiantly wanted me to be specific, and to e-mail her when i'd decided what animal it would be  I've managed to find a cage, but although it has metal bars, the base is plastic, do you think this would be ok? i can also lock my door when i'm out, so if they do escape, they have nowhere to go


you would be better with an all metal cage, something like an abode is perfect. That way if she says shes concerned about escapes you can put her mind at ease. I wouldnt trust any of my rats in a plastic cage, they would chew out as soon as they could.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> you would be better with an all metal cage, something like an abode is perfect. That way if she says shes concerned about escapes you can put her mind at ease. I wouldnt trust any of my rats in a plastic cage, they would chew out as soon as they could.


 thanks for the advice, I'll have another look at the cage soon to check, incase I'm just remembering it wrong. The thing is, it's a friends old one, and in a way, I'd prefer to be able to use that one, and save the £70ish of a new cage, and put it towards vet bills...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant blame you there, I would be honest anyway and see how your landlady reacts. I would also reccomend girls if she might have a problem with any smell, not all rats are like this but my boys smell more than the girls.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

After e-mailing my estate agent about keeping rats, i have received a rather vague 'no', but i'm not sure how to read into it. Would someone mind giving their opinion on it!

Below is a copy of our correspondances.



> I was wondering whether i would be able to get either a pair or trio of female rats. They would be kept in a cage with the dimentions of 80x50x60 (cm), and would be kept in my room (room 2). I would be solely responsible for them and keeping them in a hygenic environment (rats are quite clean animals already). My door will be kept closed, so they will not be allowed elsewhere in the house. When i'm not in the house for long periods of time, for example the holiday, they will be taken back home with me.





> Sorry I have took advice and the answer is no to this request.
> 
> It's not just the pet policy we have but other people in the house might not want a pair or trio of rats.





> Thank-you for your prompt response. Of course, i respect your decision, but i was wondering whether if i ask all of my housemates, and they don't object to me keeping them, would i be allowed?





> Sorry not my decision my boss says no and he won't change his mind on this one.
> 
> Maybe something smaller, not smelly and not overly visible on house inspections and don't tell anyone including us !!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, how blinkered... that's terrible - my landlord saw my 10 rats on a smelly day and didn't bat an eyelid!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Argent said:


> Wow, how blinkered... that's terrible - my landlord saw my 10 rats on a smelly day and didn't bat an eyelid!


I'd be interested to know which species of rodents the landlord was discriminatory about, call me cynical but I bet if the OP wanted anything else they wouldn't have objected
Welcome to the world of rattist people!


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

see, she almost suggests to get something small and just not tell them, which makes me think she's not too against it... 
In a way i would have preferred it if they had let me be vague, but as i think i have said previously in this thread, a 'small animal in a cage' was too vague, and she wanted to know exactly what type of animal...

i guess i could always try to contact the landlord (well, she's female, is landlady correct?) directly, rather than asking the letting agents, and see if she'll give me permission.

tis really annoying, coz i had my heart set on getting some ratties  oh well....


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

If they said they don't mind as long as they aren't visible when they are around you could get rats as long as you can hide the cage inside something when they come round. When I lived in halls, I had gerbils and a few tanks of stick insects and I always managed to hide them when they came around. I'm sure the cleaners knew I had them but no one said anything. If they aren't allowed to look inside your cuboards or anything without you letting them so it's not actually that hard.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Zanki said:


> If they said they don't mind as long as they aren't visible when they are around you could get rats as long as you can hide the cage inside something when they come round. When I lived in halls, I had gerbils and a few tanks of stick insects and I always managed to hide them when they came around. I'm sure the cleaners knew I had them but no one said anything. If they aren't allowed to look inside your cuboards or anything without you letting them so it's not actually that hard.


I am slightly tempted to do this, but i know breeders wouldn't sell me rats if this was the case, and i don't really want to go to a pet shop for them...


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

Well you wouldn't keep them hidden all the time, just when they come round to inspect. A landlord has to let you know by a written letter if they want to inspect the house so you could just ask your housemates to go in your room and close the cuboard door when they come around. Otherwise keep them out on a table or something. I keep mine right next to my bed and my gerbil in a broken open cubord at the end of it. My landlord doesn't really care what comes in and out of the house as long as we look after it for him.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds to be like the landlady is being fickle/picky:mad2: but the letting agents are more or less saying if u do dont let them know(or they dont actually see a problem with it but the landlady does).

I dont see the problem myself it isnt as if they are going to be free roaming- maybe you should look for a new landlady/landlord lol


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Tismoi said:


> I have queried her about that, and she does agree that a small caged (although i didn't mention free range) animal is completely different from a cat or dog, but as i do not have written permission as yet, i wont be able to purchase them from a decent breeder, and i don't want the landlord to turn on me and complaining that i have them. She says if i send her an e-mail with what type of pet i would want, she would e-mail back with permission (or not) but i know people have a prejudice against rats


i'd send landlord a massive email explaining what you are getting and why, and how you will be housing them and play time etc. explain to them that they are as intelligent as 2 y/os can be trained just like dogs can be and will not be allowed out of their cage unsupervised. Tell her that if she has any qualms about escapee rodents, that rats are so trainable they will come on command (they will once you train them, it's one command that is definately worth training them to do! if they don't do it naturally).

if you rent furnished, tell her that all due care will be taken with making sure nothing is damaged and that any damage will be owned up to immediately and you will undertake cost of repair (insofar as to make it look as it was when you moved in, you will not undertake any repairs that are blatantly wear and tear or accidental and nothing to do with the rats) ( i would take pics of everythign before you get the rats, make sure you're camera is set to save the time/date to the pics you take and get them printed out as evidence).

also say that you are happy to have a phone or face to face meeting if they have any qualms or questions about letting you have a caged pet (don't say rat here,make sure you say caged pet, the fact that it is a rat should have nothing to do with their decision as they are not the ones living in the house, it is no worse than having a hamster).

be as up front and honest as you can, give them as must info as you can, as to where you will keep them, how many (and why not just one), and refer her to a website like:
Home - Critter City

so they can read expert info without it being a forum where they might pick up 'problems' or bad attitudes to deter them from letting you have them.

if they say no after that.. don't get them. but more likely after a well thought out and informative email like that they will be more inclined to let you have them. you can also say they can come round and meet them, but warn them babies up to 6 months are boisterous and so they may wish to meet them after that time whenthey are more placid and less likely to jump down tops to investigate. lmao.

i wouldn't hide the fact you have them as they could easily find out from neighbours, looking in window or an emergency entry (which they are allowed to do assuming there is a perceived emergency and you're not in).
also means you don't have to try and hide them when they do come round.

hope that helps.

all of my landlords have been happy for me to have rats, and i made good any nibbles of armchairs and other small damages done by the hoard when flat mates moved the cage to close to furniture!


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice  currently, i've asked the letting agents about this, as they are the ones that will be coming round to inspect the house etc, and even though my direct letting agent seems alright with it, her boss says not. 

Do you think it's worth me contacting the lady that actually owns the house, or should i just accept defeat?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd be tempted to ask them exactly what kind of animal they _will_ consider letting you keep, and perhaps why they are so against you having rats? Is it the size of the cage they're bothered about, or do they think that rats are going to stink the place out or something? 

I used to rent somewhere that didn't allow pets, and I kept rats there without permission. I did the same as was suggested earlier, and hid the cage in the wardrobe on inspection day  The only thing that worried me was if the rats made a lot of noise during the inspection and the landlord heard them!

The next place I lived at I got provisional permission to keep my rats from the landlady, on the condition that if the were smelly or messy when she came round for inspection that I either rehomed them or moved out. Inspection day came and they were complete angels (well asleep anyways!) and she barely looked at the cage and never mentioned them again


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

magpie said:


> I'd be tempted to ask them exactly what kind of animal they _will_ consider letting you keep, and perhaps why they are so against you having rats? Is it the size of the cage they're bothered about, or do they think that rats are going to stink the place out or something?


thanks for this idea! i will e-mail them tomorrow, as at least it will help me in the future


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

basically it's not up to them, if they kybosh it ask for your friendly lady person to pass the letter/email onto the owner, which they have to do as you've requested it. they may be a management company but they should give the owner and you the ability to converse over things that they don't necessarily agree with when the owner might under the right circumstances.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

just thought i'd let you all know that she's put her foot down, and said no, with no room for negotiation. 

Thanks for all your advice etc, and i guess i'll just have to wait til next year!!!
xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tismoi said:


> just thought i'd let you all know that she's put her foot down, and said no, with no room for negotiation.
> 
> Thanks for all your advice etc, and i guess i'll just have to wait til next year!!!
> xx


I'm sorry you couldn't persuade them, but if it's only until next year you could do loads of research in the meantime, maybe go to some shows & meet some breeders


----------



## TRW (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there no other letting agents in your area? Or maybe look into letting without an agent, directly from a landlord. We have rented for several years before we bought our house and even ads that said No pets, I'd ask if they'd allow caged pets and if they said no I would keep looking. Some will put it in your rental agreement, if they allow them, they might also ask for extra money with your deposit, to cover any damage they could cause potentially. But if you don't find a place that allows them, I think it is a good idea to wait until you can find one that does because even if you did hide them, if it says in your contract that they aren't allowed, and they find them during an inspection, they legally can make you get rid of them


----------



## Kelfezond (Jul 10, 2011)

Just read the thread I feel for you and sorry you couldn't persiade her, a while ago we had to almost beg to get our dog into our property and at the moment i'm trying to rent a place with my snakes, it seems rats And snakes both get nasty predjudices over them we have something in common there. Hopefully you'll be able to get your furry friends soon!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Tismoi said:


> just thought i'd let you all know that she's put her foot down, and said no, with no room for negotiation.
> 
> Thanks for all your advice etc, and i guess i'll just have to wait til next year!!!
> xx


the agent or the owner?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

My contract says no pets. However I have a verbal agreement with the letting agents about a 'small caged pet' and fish. I'm definitely not allowed dogs, cats or snakes though.

My 'small caged pet' takes up most of the living room. However the rest of the house is always spotless when the letting agents come round and the cages are all on rugs.

I got asked how many I had last time (which I refrained from answering ), but that's the only comment I've really had about them. I can't really hide mine away, most of my hamsters have more than one cage attached together to make hamster palaces and I have 12 of them :lol:


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks For all the comments again. I've only asked the letting agent, and sh has yet to provide me with the house owners details. I will ask her about this again in a few weeks, as I am currently abroad on holiday, and so unable to keep up with regular correspondence. I will ask again for the house owners details when I return. 

Unfortunately I am stuck with these letting agents for the next year, and due to various circumstances, I wasn't able to join my flatmates with househunting, so couldn't ask about this when looking for the house. 

I will give it one last shot for this year, and ask the owner herself, but then I will try again next year.
I would like to keep fairly active on this forum though, as it'll be very helpful for the future!


----------

